# Plastic dip battery waterproofing (for MagicShine, etc)



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Some battery packs aren't really waterproofed very effectively, so a good plastic dip is in order. This is after 3 coats in Plasti Dip. Seems like decent stuff.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Nicely done!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I will add that you shouldn't overdo it. My batteries fit pretty snug in their nylon pouches now. They still go in with some wiggling, but another coat and I would have been in trouble.


----------



## dapedaler (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice fix. I sell MagicShines on E-Bay, and wet batteries have been my number one return for warranty. A little silicone sealer on the ends of the pack is a quick and low cost fix, though not as durable as what you have done.









Jim Harger "dapedaler"
Nova Bike Lights
[email protected]


----------



## Pulse- (Jun 12, 2007)

how about using isolating tape to seal magicshine battery?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Pulse- said:


> how about using isolating tape to seal magicshine battery?


Just make sure you don't add so much bulk that it will no longer fit in the cloth case.


----------



## tech44 (Dec 28, 2005)

*More Info*



tscheezy said:


> Some battery packs aren't really waterproofed very effectively, so a good plastic dip is in order. This is after 3 coats in Plasti Dip. Seems like decent stuff.


Are there different types of dip or just one? I think I might try this.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.plastidip.com/

I used the liquid tape on both ends of the battery. It is very thin and took several coats. I have the regular plastidip but have not tried it yet.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

gmcttr said:


> http://www.plastidip.com/


That's the stuff I used. I got it at Lowe's in the paint section. It was in the rack with the spray paints. You slowly lower the battery pack down into the can of liquid, then slowly (over the course of about 15-20 seconds) lift the battery back out. Hang it up for about 45 minutes, and then repeat.


----------



## sid vicious (Oct 26, 2009)

with some, you can cold dip or warm dip to adjust for thickness. I cold (<40f) dipped mine to get it the first time. Setting it on a heater vent or in the sunlight would help warm, and thin, the dip. Here in the NE, I left the can outside in the garage for a few hours.


----------



## Chris RX-7 (Sep 22, 2009)

I did 3 coats of plastidip in 70 degrees weather. It was a very tight fit getting the battery back into the pouch but it is now weather proofed.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I just finished my 2nd coat. It's about 55*. Too thick - wish I had bought some of the solvent on the can and thinned it out a little bit. way thick on the top. Anyway, it will probably work, but not as well as if it had been 75* out or thinned.


----------



## bradjackson (Jul 9, 2009)

This is such a great idea.
Thanks for sharing it

I have just ordered some Plasti Dip to do this to my Magicshines


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

If you're careful, you can stretch out yor MS battery case just enought to fit a slightly "overdipped" battery. 
Stretch it in each direction gently, (like you would a shirt or baseball cap that just came out of the dryer) and you should be good to go. :thumbsup: 

Great news on the taillight Geoman, keep us posted!!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome Tscheezy.

Now tell the people worried about the venting of the battery that this is not a problem.


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

I need to waterproof a few batteries and came across this thread. So even though the batteries are susceptible to water, completely submerging them into liquid plastic won't hurt them? 

Do I need to seal anything up on the pack first before dunking them? Seems odd, but worth a shot so long as the results are good.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Will it void a Geoman warranty? If so can you peel it off?


----------



## dapedaler (Dec 26, 2009)

If you use Plastidip, no. It is very thick and won't penetrate into the pack.


----------



## Chris RX-7 (Sep 22, 2009)

schlim said:


> I need to waterproof a few batteries and came across this thread. So even though the batteries are susceptible to water, completely submerging them into liquid plastic won't hurt them?
> 
> Do I need to seal anything up on the pack first before dunking them? Seems odd, but worth a shot so long as the results are good.


Well the liquid plastic, while it is a liquid, is a very viscus liquid (think molasses) that will not penetrate the very small gap at the top and bottom of the battery pack. Waters viscosity on the other hand is almost nil, so it will slip through tiny cracks and openings to short out electronics.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I put a little black tape around the openings before dipping anyway, just in case.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Resurrection ------

Has there been any ill-effects to report with the Plasti-Dip of the batteries? 

I've built a long-run battery for my Cygolite and was thinking about waterproofing these and my MagicShine batteries as well.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

No issues.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Been rubber dipping my batteries for over 3 years .....*

Never had a problem :thumbsup:










***


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Mucho Appreciated.

Goin' to have some of my riding buddies down for some beer, chips and (Plasti) dip.


----------



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

I've found wrapping the battery in cling film to be a good waterproofing solution for the earlier MS batteries. Cheap, light and readily available.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

PlastiDip is readily available at Lowes.


----------



## ireland57 (Sep 11, 2009)

Any Aussies here that can point me in the right direction for Plasti-dip or similar?

I have a few Magicshine batteries that need doing as well.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

I think this might be ok.
Liquid electrical tape from Jaycar.

http://jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=NM2834&keywords=tape&form=KEYWORD


----------



## ireland57 (Sep 11, 2009)

I rang jaycar but they said it's brush on only and probably not the right product for this.

I've found a local dealer thankyou (he's only 1600 miles away).


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm thinking of trying this Plasti-Dip stuff on my Juicy levers. Lowe's only carries black, but I see multiple colors can be purchased and mixed like paint for endless combinations of colors. Bling and functionality potential?


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Hawseman said:


> I'm thinking of trying this Plasti-Dip stuff on my Juicy levers. Lowe's only carries black, but I see multiple colors can be purchased and mixed like paint for endless combinations of colors. Bling and functionality potential?


Give it a shot. I always go for carbon levers bc riding in cold weather my braking finger gets numb on an alloy lever. Carbon levers make a huge difference there, plasti-dip may work. I like to be able to slide my finger though so not for me.


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

I went ahead and used Plasti Dip to waterproof my three Magic Shine batteries last week, and all are working great with no problems. Good stuff.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

stumblemumble said:


> Give it a shot. I always go for carbon levers bc riding in cold weather my braking finger gets numb on an alloy lever. Carbon levers make a huge difference there, plasti-dip may work. I like to be able to slide my finger though so not for me.


The cold is what is driving me. I live (and bike) in four season area - mostly cold season. I had some Lizard Skins that worked well for about a year. They didn't stand-up to the necessary beating. I think the Plasti-Dip will work okay. Easy enough to re-dip after a good endo.


----------



## Irri Tant (Sep 11, 2010)

*Plasti-Dip*

which size tin do I need to do 3 batteries?


----------



## dapedaler (Dec 26, 2009)

The 14.5oz tin should be plenty. If it's to late you might check out the new batteries I have for sale on E-Bay. Item number: 270634171268


----------



## microsoft (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks man,I think I might try this.


----------

